# 2004 JETTA tire size??



## RON6399 (Nov 6, 2007)

Well I'm new to this forum and just picked up a 2004 jetta gl. My question is with stock 15" rims will a 205/75/15 tire fit without issues? I happen to have 4 almost new radial snows in this size and wonder if I should mount them for the winter. Will they rub is what I need to know??


----------



## 4ceFed4 (Apr 3, 2002)

*Re: 2004 JETTA tire size?? (RON6399)*

Stock your car came with 195/65/15s. 205/75/15s would be TWO inches bigger in diameter, so yes I would imagine this would cause rubbing and other problems.


_Modified by 4ceFed4 at 3:52 PM 11-6-2007_


----------



## RON6399 (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: 2004 JETTA tire size?? (4ceFed4)*

Ya thanks for the reply, I sure would like to have someone thats tried this size let me know for sure though. These snows are in almost new shape and I hate to dismount my regular tires only to find out its a no go.


----------



## 4ceFed4 (Apr 3, 2002)

*Re: 2004 JETTA tire size?? (RON6399)*

If you get down on your knees and look above either of the front wheels, you will notice that the lower spring seat on the front struts is pretty close to the tires. Now imagine adding over an inch (which would be the increase in radius) to how high the tire is. If it looks like it's going to hit the strut (which I'm sure it will) then the tires wont work. Another thing you could try is tie a string around the winter tires you have horizontal and vertical, so that you define the exact center of the tire. Now pull one of your front wheels and put just the tire in place, centered where it would end up sitting if it was mounted to a rim. You'll see it wont fit.


----------



## Futura-Matt (Oct 1, 2006)

I have 205/65/16 on my Gti for the winter and it is lowered 2 inches all around, grant it I'm tucking them in about 3/4 of and inch but they don't rub or anything. So hopefully this will give you an idea


----------



## RON6399 (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: (Futura-Matt)*

Gee I wonder what the height difference between 205/65/r16 and 205/75/r15 is??? I've got to believe their close. Anyone have any data on the difference?? It sure would be great if I can use my snows, not to mention they were free, as my previous company paid for them.


----------



## 4ceFed4 (Apr 3, 2002)

*Re: (RON6399)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RON6399* »_Gee I wonder what the height difference between 205/65/r16 and 205/75/r15 is??? 

The 205/75/15s are exactly 0.6" higher.


----------



## RON6399 (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: (4ceFed4)*

Well sounds like maybe it will work, what do you guys think??


----------



## stopnow (Jan 12, 2006)

Check out this site, should provide answers to most any tire size questions.
http://www.miata.net/garage/tirecalc.html
In a related vein, anyone running 225/60r15's? Overall height is the same as a 205/65r15 which I've run w/out a problem. Just wondering if the wider tires look stupid on a stock width alloy rim.


----------

